# 457 Visa Medical/Police Check/Language Questions



## patric (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi

I am ready to submit the Visa application and just want to double check a few things. 

I checked the medical requirement and as I am from a low risk country I do not think I need an actual medical. (German living in London for 10 years - no travel to any high risk countries). Is this correct?

I do not need a police check. Is that correct? ( I will get one done anyways for my PR application)

I do not need to take the language test as I will be earning more than 85k dollars. Correct?

I will have evidence from Cardiff Uni that I have three degrees all taught in English for over 5 years

I will be providing:
My CV 
My birth certificate
Proof of health insurance
Previous employer reference
Degree certificates from Cardiff Uni
Proof of more than 5 years continuous education in English
Professional memberships 
Passport photo 

I will not be providing:
Police check
Medical
Language test

Am I missing something? It all seems too easy...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks to me from Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457) you're still up for a character check and you will need to demonstrate your english language proficiency, the application form likely having the info re your courses in english, the link having information re extent of courses needed to be eligible.


----------



## Asabi (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, Patric:

My mate from Malaysia learned English as a child, studied engineering in the US (Uni of Illinois) and spoken English better than most of the Aussies in our office - she was still required to take the English exam.

Another mate of mine (born in Brunei, but educated from Year 6 in New Zealand) was still required to take the English exam when she migrated to Australia.

So, it may be a requirement regardless of how many years you have studied in an English heavy environment.

Just thought I'd share.

Good luck!


----------



## lilimary (Mar 10, 2011)

As per my experience with 457 in *2008*, I was not required to take the english exam. My immigration agent at the time advised the following :
"You will not be required to undertake an English test as part of your temporary subclass 457 visa. You are exempt from this criteria due to the level of your occupation and qualifications."

Cheers


----------



## Phillip Ross (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Patric, 
Yeah, you're right. You are exempt from the English language requirement if your base salary is over AUD85090 pa.
A police clearance is not always requested. A range of factors are considered when determining if the clearance is required. 

Cheers,


----------

